# Pizza Ovens ( outdoor )



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Does anybody on the CC have an outdoor Pizza oven?? do you use it often?? is it just pizza or do you cook other things in there??

Pictures if you can


----------



## Kingfisher101 (19 Feb 2021)

I cant see the point myself, just cook it in your normal oven and take it into the garden.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I cant see the point myself, just cook it in your normal oven and take it into the garden.


so you dont bbq either then?? and why cook inside when its sunny and hot, if you can cook outside???

hey why not just stay inside 24/7 and buy a sun lamp.......and draw in fresh air with fans.......why ride a bike, why not just jump in the car??

sheeeesh


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2021)

A mate has one, bit of white elephant. BBQ's get a lot of use, once the novelty has worn off a pizza oven doesn't.

In response to your (somewhat rude) post above, a pizza cooks pretty much the same in a domestic oven as a pizza oven, particularly if you use a pizza stone. Whereas a BBQ is difficult to replicate indoors, as it cooks / tastes differently to a grill. If its hot and you're outside, it doesn't really matter if you have the oven on inside for 20 mins to cook a couple of pizza. 

Sheeeesh.....kebabs are better cooked on a BBQ


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Feb 2021)

Someone on here has a leccy one, might be @Milkfloat.

I've never had a pizza cooked in one, but they work at a higher temperature than can be achieved in a domestic oven, which is bound to impact the taste.

Most reports I've read reckon the taste is superior.


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I cant see the point myself, just cook it in your normal oven and take it into the garden.



🤣🤣 

Being serious though, you can't cook a proper pizza in your domestic oven which is why decent pizzerias in Italy always use wood ovens. Your domestic oven will struggle to get to 250 degrees C, a wood oven will get up to around 400 degrees, cooking a pizza in about 90 seconds. The difference is end product is huge and there is nothing quite like it. 

And that is even before we get to the question of wood smoke imparting flavour.

In answer to the OP, I built one about 8 years ago.It is fantastic and we have had some amazing evenings throwing pizza and drinking wine in the garden. Yes, you can cook other things. Many people slow cook meat after making pizzas, having taken all the embers out.


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

Yum


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> A mate has one, bit of white elephant. BBQ's get a lot of use, once the novelty has worn off a pizza oven doesn't.
> 
> In response to your (somewhat rude) post above, a pizza cooks pretty much the same in a domestic oven as a pizza oven, particularly if you use a pizza stone. Whereas a BBQ is difficult to replicate indoors, as it cooks / tastes differently to a grill. If its hot and you're outside, it doesn't really matter if you have the oven on inside for 20 mins to cook a couple of pizza.
> 
> Sheeeesh.....kebabs are better cooked on a BBQ


my rude response above .......hmmmm i didn't ask for opinions on cooking outside or pizza ovens...

i asked if people had one and what else they used it for......if you dont like them or want one, then ignore the thread and move on, then maybe these responses wouldn't be needed


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> my rude response above


It was


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> A mate has one, bit of white elephant. BBQ's get a lot of use, once the novelty has worn off a pizza oven doesn't.



I haven't found that to be the case at all.



> In response to your (somewhat rude) post above, a pizza cooks pretty much the same in a domestic oven as a pizza oven, particularly if you use a pizza stone.



Nope. There is no comparison....unless you've got a magic domestic oven that has 3 different types of heat, and a clay base at 350⁰.

Pizza is essentially a leavened flatbread. And just as with any bread, temperature and cooking time are key.


----------



## Gunk (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Does anybody on the CC have an outdoor Pizza oven?? do you use it often?? is it just pizza or do you cook other things in there??
> 
> Pictures if you can



they’re very “in” at the moment. The chap who delivers our logs told me that their business is booming because of Pizza Ovens.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

I have a Roccbox - in fact I was a crowdfunder of the project. Good gear, does what it says on the tin, and way more convenient than a full outdoor built oven, much as I will at some point build/buy on of those. Used quite a lot in summer, but only for pizza, because design.

Just to be clear, it's an oven, it's used outside, so I hope not needing any feedback


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Does anybody on the CC have an outdoor Pizza oven?? do you use it often?? is it just pizza or do you cook other things in there??
> 
> Pictures if you can



Are you talking about a self-built number or off the shelf? I quite fancy one but can't really justify the outlay on one of these Ooni ovens. They cook at 500C! I think someone on here has one.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Are you talking about a self-built number or off the shelf? I quite fancy one but can't really justify the outlay on one of these Ooni ovens. They cook at 500C! I think someone on here has one.


it will be an off the shelf number i think, when i get one..........but i want something that does more than just pizza, although the ooni does look good


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Singletrackworld seems to be the place for pizza oven using cyclists. It's a whole load of faff if you are just cooking for a few people, and quite environmentally damaging.

But there is nothing like a wood fired pizza oven. You could go with a pizza oven add on for the BBQ

https://www.pizzaovenreviews.co.uk/bbq-pizza-oven-reviews/

You'd get more use out of that ! 

If you are going for a big BBQ area, I'd personally get a couple of gas burners over a pizza oven - then you can cook other food at the same time


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

Because with Oonis and Roccboxes both wood/pellets and gas can be used, then a taste comparison is possible.

Regrettably, there really isn't any difference in taste - both sources taste just great


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

Three ways to build an oven, all have advantages and disadvantages. 

1) Build a clay cob oven. Dig the clay yourself (free), costs nothing to build actual oven. Disadvantages: takes a long time to cure, will crack, will need protection from elements. Won't last more than a few years.
2) Build a dome from firebricks. Looks amazing. Lasts as long as you want it to. Functionally superb. Can salvage bricks cheaply. Disadvantages: Needs some skill, will take a few days to build.
3) Buy a precast clay dome (I did) No need to build brick dome. Durable. Functional. Disadvantages: Costs quite a lot. Still have to insulate underneath and all around for heat retention (and weather protection. 

All of these require you to build a base. I used hollow breezeblocks, drystacked, then filled with concrete and rebar, then rendered. Base top built with concrete lintel and paving slabs. Used calcium silicate board underneath base. Built a brick arch round oven door. Built a mesh dome filled with rockwool around dome, then rendered with limeplaster mixed with vermiculite. Took about 3 days. Cost about a grand including oven dome.


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Feb 2021)

This cost me nothing but time


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> Three ways to build an oven, all have advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> 1) Build a clay cob oven. Dig the clay yourself (free), costs nothing to build actual oven. Disadvantages: takes a long time to cure, will crack, will need protection from elements. Won't last more than a few years.
> 2) Build a dome from firebricks. Looks amazing. Lasts as long as you want it to. Functionally superb. Can salvage bricks cheaply. Disadvantages: Needs some skill, will take a few days to build.
> ...


i wont be building one.......but thanks for the run down on how it can be done


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Singletrackworld seems to be the place for pizza oven using cyclists. It's a whole load of faff if you are just cooking for a few people, and quite environmentally damaging.



It's like anything. A whole load of faff when you are a novice, but you get more efficient as you get experienced. It is about the same level of faff as a barbecue I'd say., but much quicker cooking. 

The main faff is making the dough, proving, shaping, re-proving, then shaping into pizza bases. Lighting the oven and tending is pretty easy. Cooking is quick and easy.

But...part of the fun is the theatre of makng the bases, then the drama of cooking with intense heat and licking flames. If you want easy, just pick up the phone and order a pizza.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> quite environmentally damaging.


why do you believe that is the case??


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Because with Oonis and Roccboxes both wood/pellets and gas can be used, then a taste comparison is possible.
> 
> Regrettably, there really isn't any difference in taste - both sources taste just great



I beg to differ on that. Wood makes a hell of a difference, especially type of wood. Apple, oak, cherry etc...all impart a flavour.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> It's like anything. A whole load of faff when you are a novice, but you get more efficient as you get experienced. It is about the same level of faff as a barbecue I'd say., but much quicker cooking.
> 
> The main faff is making the dough, proving, shaping, re-proving, then shaping into pizza bases. Lighting the oven and tending is pretty easy. Cooking is quick and easy.
> 
> But...part of the fun is the theatre of makng the bases, then the drama of cooking with intense heat and licking flames. If you want easy, just pick up the phone and order a pizza.


totally agree........


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> View attachment 574622




Clay cob oven, mixed with straw. Fantastic! I'm sure you'll agree with the accuracy of my assessment above. Free, fun and satisfying to build...but needs time and patience to build, cure, and operate. Not for people looking for quick and easy option, but definitely an option for those who value process as well as product.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> a pizza cooks pretty much the same in a domestic oven as a pizza oven, particularly if you use a pizza stone



The pizza doughs best suited to a domestic oven and a proper pizza oven respectively are different. You wouldn't put a supermarket pizza into an Ooni at 800F nor a dough intended for a real pizza oven into a domestic one at half the desired temperature.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> why do you believe that is the case??



Particulates.

It's the same as people having wood burning stoves for aesthetics - there are quite a few studies and most of the air borne particulates are from wood stoves, more then 3 or 4 times traffic. Fine if you need a wood burner for your heating. Pollution from them has got much worse in recent years. 

Just seems a right waste to cook a couple of pizzas ! BBQ's are just as bad TBH, although you aren't burning wood.


----------



## Randomnerd (19 Feb 2021)

Don’t know why I’m joining in. You are a bit rude. Can’t you just try to rise above the negative comments and take a breath? 
A wood fired pizza oven can easily be made with fire bricks alone. You don’t have to be a waller or woodman. But it helps if you want a really good one!
Those metal ones are rubbish, unless you lay out a lot of dosh. They lose heat quickly.
Marketing.
A wood oven is designed to cook for a whole evening at various temperatures. Bread loaves, pizza, baked apples, pies, meats. 
And they can be incredibly efficient, if you know what you’re doing. And if you have time. Probably not what you have, or not suitable for a domestic setting. Mine is in a woodland.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Particulates.
> 
> It's the same as people having wood burning stoves for aesthetics - there are quite a few studies and most of the air borne particulates are from wood stoves, more then 3 or 4 times traffic. Fine if you need a wood burner for your heating. Pollution from them has got much worse in recent years.
> 
> Just seems a right waste to cook a couple of pizzas ! BBQ's are just as bad TBH, although you aren't burning wood.


not as bad as what it takes to produce electric, diesel, petrol, gas etc etc though.......i'm sure burning wood for cooking was around a long time before those things and the world was a better, cleaner place

but thanks for your response and opinion...


----------



## Ridgeway (19 Feb 2021)

Yes we use an Ooni Koda, upgraded from an Ooni II last year.

We use ours about 9 months of the year and on an odd occasion in Winter.

Our plan is to install a decent brick built one at home at some point as we use the Ooni because we take it with us camping.

So far we've only ever made pizza in ours, not ventured into other things so far as the pizza seems to be very well received


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Don’t know why I’m joining in. You are a bit rude. Can’t you just try to rise above the negative comments and take a breath?


LOL, no chance there, it's his MO, if you disagree with him on anything.

p.s. It's never his fault, it's always the other persons.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> I beg to differ on that. Wood makes a hell of a difference, especially type of wood. Apple, oak, cherry etc...all impart a flavour.


That is the received wisdom, I agree.

Having had the opportunity to compare, it's not mine. I do wonder whether there's some placebo effect/confirmation bias at play, and that what's going on is that people making pizzas thus pay hugely more attention to the quality of the product, and the base in particular, than the average pizza-eater. I suppose residual ash from the sweeping may impart a flavour to the base, but if done properly, then a wood-fired pizza should have no smoke to affect it, for instance.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Don’t know why I’m joining in. You are a bit rude. Can’t you just try to rise above the negative comments and take a breath?
> A wood fired pizza oven can easily be made with fire bricks alone. You don’t have to be a waller or woodman. But it helps if you want a really good one!
> Those metal ones are rubbish, unless you lay out a lot of dosh. They lose heat quickly.
> Marketing.
> ...


i find people giving an opinion that wasn't asked for rude too.......but they seem to think they have a right too.

look i'm not looking for an argument, im just asking for people who have and use pizza ovens, "is it all they use it for", nothing more, nothing less


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2021)

@Trickedem


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> but they seem to think they have a right too.


They do


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Phaeton said:


> LOL, no chance there, it's his MO, if you disagree with him on anything.
> 
> p.s. It's never his fault, it's always the other persons.


your not adding anything to this thread, please remove yourself.....you obviously have an issue with me and if that's the case, its best you put me on ignore and dont reply to my threads. Then you can live happily knowing you don't have to read my so called rude posts.......


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> not as bad as what it takes to produce electric, diesel, petrol, gas etc etc though.......i'm sure burning wood for cooking was around a long time before those things and the world was a better, cleaner place
> 
> but thanks for your response and opinion...


absolutely, there was no smog in Victorian London when everyone relied on open fire for domestic heating


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

https://www.theguardian.com/environ...urning-stoves-if-possible-warn-health-experts

Just saying. Incredibly wasteful for a couple of pizzas.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...urning-stoves-if-possible-warn-health-experts
> 
> Just saying. Incredibly wasteful for a couple of pizzas.


TBF that is mainly focused on the specific issues with wood burners used indoors, isn't it.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/environ...urning-stoves-if-possible-warn-health-experts
> 
> Just saying. Incredibly wasteful for a couple of pizzas.


fine if thats your opinion fossy....others may not share it with you. but i'm not using a wood burning stove inside my lounge to cook pizza or any other food.....


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> TBF that is mainly focused on the specific issues with wood burners used indoors, isn't it.



Personally, I'd also look at the environmental effects of having a pizza oven - I couldn't justify it given we'd cook two or three pizzas for a family of 4 adults. It's also why I got rid of our big BBQ. Unless OP plans on having lots of family round, how often will the oven actually be used properly ?

Our little cast Iron BBQ is more than adequate to cook for 4 adults, which in turn burns less than half what the big BBQ needed to cook for 4. My neighbour has a monsterous metal pipe outside is modern fully CH house, all for his log burner, which he burns all his building waste on. There is no need for a burner - our gas CH and cooking costs just £40 a month !

My opinion I know, but it's becoming a big issue with wood burning appliances, especially in clean air zones (like where I am).


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Personally, I'd also look at the environmental effects of having a pizza oven - I couldn't justify it given we'd cook two or three pizzas for a family of 4 adults. It's also why I got rid of our big BBQ. Unless OP plans on having lots of family round, how often will the oven actually be used properly ?
> 
> Our little cast Iron BBQ is more than adequate to cook for 4 adults, which in turn burns less than half what the big BBQ needed to cook for 4. My neighbour has a monsterous metal pipe outside is modern fully CH house, all for his log burner, which he burns all his building waste on. There is no need for a burner - our gas CH and cooking costs just £40 a month !
> 
> My opinion I know, but it's becoming a big issue with wood burning appliances, especially in clean air zones (like where I am).


but this thread isn't about Wood burning stoves for heating a house. its about pizza ovens, which either use dry aged wood ( clean) or environmentally friendly pellets......

again i wasn't asking for opinions an whether you think outdoor pizza ovens are good or environmentally friendly, i just wanted to know who uses them and what else for......


----------



## T4tomo (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> fine if thats your opinion fossy....others may not share it with you. but i'm not using a wood burning stove inside my lounge to cook pizza or any other food.....


Its the act of burning wood and sending the fumes up into the atmosphere, be that via a WBS and flue pipe or a garden pizza over / fire pit etc. that is key.

Admittedly none of it is on the scale of cement factory..


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> What did you flame the first poster that offered an opinion then?


Because my OP if you read it, didn't ask for opinions of whether you like pizza ovens and what's your opinion of them....

i refrained from asking for opinions as to NOT create argument, i asked specific question of people who have them and how they use them.....


----------



## Phaeton (19 Feb 2021)




----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Please can a moderator close this thread, so we can refrain from further abuse and opinions towards the poster and not actually answering the OP.......... i will refrain from further comment

@Moderators


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Personally, I'd also look at the environmental effects of having a pizza oven - I couldn't justify it given we'd cook two or three pizzas for a family of 4 adults. It's also why I got rid of our big BBQ. Unless OP plans on having lots of family round, how often will the oven actually be used properly ?
> 
> Our little cast Iron BBQ is more than adequate to cook for 4 adults, which in turn burns less than half what the big BBQ needed to cook for 4. My neighbour has a monsterous metal pipe outside is modern fully CH house, all for his log burner, which he burns all his building waste on. There is no need for a burner - our gas CH and cooking costs just £40 a month !
> 
> My opinion I know, but it's becoming a big issue with wood burning appliances, especially in clean air zones (like where I am).


I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you, but I must declare an interest in that I have a (highly efficient) wood burner that we do use as a heat source. I done use gas for my pizza oven though


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> That is the received wisdom, I agree.
> 
> Having had the opportunity to compare, it's not mine. I do wonder whether there's some placebo effect/confirmation bias at play, and that what's going on is that people making pizzas thus pay hugely more attention to the quality of the product, and the base in particular, than the average pizza-eater. I



Possibly. Taste is not an absolute, of that I'm sure, we all know that that first pint always tastes the best, so you may be right.



> suppose residual ash from the sweeping may impart a flavour to the base, but if done properly, then a wood-fired pizza should have no smoke to affect it, for instance.



You'd think so wouldn't you, but once I put a loaf in to cook after a pizza session for which I had used particularly pungent oak. The bread had a really strong oak smoke flavour, almost like Islay whisky. I'd removed all the wood and swept the oven before putting the loaf in. In fact, I'd done all of that at least half an hour before the loaf went in. Weird, isn't it.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> Possibly. Taste is not an absolute, of that I'm sure, we all know that that first pint always tastes the best, so you may be right.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd think so wouldn't you, but once I put a loaf in to cook after a pizza session for which I had used particularly pungent oak. The bread had a really strong oak smoke flavour, almost like Islay whisky. I'd removed all the wood and swept the oven before putting the loaf in. In fact, I'd done all of that at least half an hour before the loaf went in. Weird, isn't it.


Hold on, you and I have no place on this thread - what with us having a discussion about our different views in a civil manner and all that


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you, but I must declare an interest in that I have a (highly efficient) wood burner that we do use as a heat source. I done use gas for my pizza oven though



Those that use them properly, no problems with. Pizza oven to cook a couple of pizzas is a right waste of resources. Yes fine if you are doing a load, no problems with that.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Feb 2021)

There's no love lost between me and the OP and, given our history, I can't believe I'm about to say this but if people stuck to answering the question asked instead of poking at him, this thread could be quite interesting.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Feb 2021)

I've always wanted an outdoor oven. This was my lock down project last year.
I think the Pizzas are fantastic, but for an independent view @ianrauk will comment I am sure.


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Personally, I'd also look at the environmental effects of having a pizza oven - I couldn't justify it given we'd cook two or three pizzas for a family of 4 adults. It's also why I got rid of our big BBQ. Unless OP plans on having lots of family round, how often will the oven actually be used properly ?
> 
> Our little cast Iron BBQ is more than adequate to cook for 4 adults, which in turn burns less than half what the big BBQ needed to cook for 4. My neighbour has a monsterous metal pipe outside is modern fully CH house, all for his log burner, which he burns all his building waste on. There is no need for a burner - our gas CH and cooking costs just £40 a month !
> 
> My opinion I know, but it's becoming a big issue with wood burning appliances, especially in clean air zones (like where I am).




https://www.mic.com/articles/91303/...ld-stop-using-your-charcoal-grill-immediately

Just saying...


----------



## MartinQ (19 Feb 2021)

Pineapple on a pizza? I can hear a whole country crying..


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I've always wanted an outdoor oven. This was my lock down project last year.
> I think the Pizzas are fantastic, but for an independent view @ianrauk will comment I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 574628
> ...


That is nice set-up you got there......do you cook anything else in it or is it just pizza only??


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> https://www.mic.com/articles/91303/...ld-stop-using-your-charcoal-grill-immediately
> 
> Just saying...



Exactly. I don't fire up my BBQ to cook for just me, it's for all 4.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> That is nice set-up you got there......do you cook anything else in it or is it just pizza only??


Not much yet. I am waiting for my son to complete the door he offered to make. I expect to use it a lot more this year.


----------



## Trickedem (19 Feb 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Pineapple on a pizza? I can hear a whole country crying..


https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/10f9450a-ab94-4481-bffe-0d6568ae1bf0


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Exactly. I don't fire up my BBQ to cook for just me, it's for all 4.


is there any difference in how many you cook for??? i mean aren't single people allowed to use BBQs, grills or ovens???


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Trickedem said:


> Not much yet. I am waiting for my son to complete the door he offered to make. I expect to use it a lot more this year.


i always have james martin envy when he sparks his up on a saturday morning for his show......love his set-up and garden space


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> is there any difference in how many you cook for??? i mean aren't single people allowed to use BBQs, grills or ovens???



Apparently not. 

There is a whole discussion to be had about resources, but obsessing over a couple of logs in a pizza oven vs a BBQ is getting pretty niche


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I've always wanted an outdoor oven. This was my lock down project last year.
> I think the Pizzas are fantastic, but for an independent view @ianrauk will comment I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 574628
> ...


FFS, surely a thread ban is warranted for the pineapple alone?


----------



## MartinQ (19 Feb 2021)

Trickedem said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/bbcthree/article/10f9450a-ab94-4481-bffe-0d6568ae1bf0



Tbf, both the oven and the pizza looked rather impressive.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> so you dont bbq either then?? and why cook inside when its sunny and hot, if you can cook outside???
> 
> hey why not just stay inside 24/7 and buy a sun lamp.......and draw in fresh air with fans.......why ride a bike, why not just jump in the car??
> 
> sheeeesh


I certainly don't have BBQs, the stench is enough to turn your stomach and the neighbours would be round shouting and complaining. Last time I had a small garden bonfire, the neighbour went mental and I had to call the Police. (Thats just 3 small ones in 2 years as well.)


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I certainly don't have BBQs, the stench is enough to turn your stomach and the neighbours would be round shouting and complaining. Last time I had a small garden bonfire, the neighbour went mental and I had to call the Police. (Thats just 3 small ones in 2 years as well.)


maybe you need to move to a more inclusive area......


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Feb 2021)

I am an Ooni lover, I had an original one which was wood fired, which we then sold for a Koda which is gas fired. We sold the wood fired one because of the faffing required, fine if you have guests and are cooking up 20 pizzas, not great in winter when you just want to feed the family. The gas Koda is quick and easy to setup, very controllable so therefore consistent and just a huge amount less faff. We use the gas one weekly (Wednesdays) year round, even in the snow. The wood one was summer only and only on special occasions due to the faff. There is no real taste difference between the two 90 seconds is not long enough to get any flavours from the wood. Ooni do have 20% sales at various times of the year and you can often find deals elsewhere. If you don't already have gas bottles remember to add in the additional cost of setup.

If you have any specific questions just shout or check out the Ooni website.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I am an Ooni lover, I had an original one which was wood fired, which we then sold for a Koda which is gas fired. We sold the wood fired one because of the faffing required, fine if you have guests and are cooking up 20 pizzas, not great in winter when you just want to feed the family. The gas Koda is quick and easy to setup, very controllable so therefore consistent and just a huge amount less faff. We use the gas one weekly (Wednesdays) year round, even in the snow. The wood one was summer only and only on special occasions due to the faff. There is no real taste difference between the two 90 seconds is not long enough to get any flavours from the wood. Ooni do have 20% sales at various times of the year and you can often find deals elsewhere. If you don't already have gas bottles remember to add in the additional cost of setup.
> 
> If you have any specific questions just shout or check out the Ooni website.



That's what I was expecting - it's a faff unless doing a load of pizzas, then it comes into it's own. Gas is easier.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> I am an Ooni lover, I had an original one which was wood fired, which we then sold for a Koda which is gas fired. We sold the wood fired one because of the faffing required, fine if you have guests and are cooking up 20 pizzas, not great in winter when you just want to feed the family. The gas Koda is quick and easy to setup, very controllable so therefore consistent and just a huge amount less faff. We use the gas one weekly (Wednesdays) year round, even in the snow. The wood one was summer only and only on special occasions due to the faff. There is no real taste difference between the two 90 seconds is not long enough to get any flavours from the wood. Ooni do have 20% sales at various times of the year and you can often find deals elsewhere. If you don't already have gas bottles remember to add in the additional cost of setup.
> 
> If you have any specific questions just shout or check out the Ooni website.


i have gas for my plancha grill and can run splits off to other grills, ovens, etc etc if required.......im not using a BBQ

but to be honest, i dont want to just use it for pizza...i want to cook lamb, chicken, steaks etc etc in there aswell as pizza


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> i dont want to just use it for pizza...i want to cook lamb, chicken, steaks etc etc in there aswell as pizza




Get into bread baking, you'll get amazing loaves. (rolls, focaccia etc too)


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Get into bread baking, you'll get amazing loaves. (rolls, focaccia etc too)


i love focaccia...having worked in an italian restaurant when i was younger, we cooked fresh focaccia every day

the outdoor kitchen i am awaiting to build will have a 2.2mtr procelain tile work surface....so can be good for making breads, pizza bases ect etc


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I've always wanted an outdoor oven. This was my lock down project last year.
> I think the Pizzas are fantastic, but for an independent view @ianrauk will comment I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 574628
> ...


My boss built a pizza oven similar to that. Bought a kit. He uses his all the time (wife’s half Italian ) . It’s impressive and fancied building one myself .


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2021)

Trickedem said:


> I've always wanted an outdoor oven. This was my lock down project last year.
> I think the Pizzas are fantastic, but for an independent view @ianrauk will comment I am sure.
> 
> View attachment 574628
> ...




Great Pizza it was too.. and of course home made garlic bread.
Nothing wrong with Pineapple on Pizza , but if you want to disagree I will let you take it up with my partner Rachel. And trust me, you won't want to do that


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Great Pizza it was too.. and of course home made garlic bread.
> Nothing wrong with Pineapple on Pizza , but if you want to disagree I will let you take it up with my partner Rachel. And trust me, you won't want to do that


pineapple is wrong ian and deep down inside you know that, but you dont want to upset your partner


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

You can put whatever you want on pizza. After all, it's going in your mouth.

Personally, for my woodfired pizzas I've found less is more, in terms of variety of ingredients but most of all in terms of quantity. Favorite is Margherita, with tomato sauce made from just decent tinned tomatoes (like Cirio) given a quick whizz with a handblender, and a touch of pepper. Not too much cheese either.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> You can put whatever you want on pizza. After all, it's going in your mouth.
> 
> Personally, for my woodfired pizzas I've found less is more, in terms of variety of ingredients but most of all in terms of quantity. Favorite is Margherita, with tomato sauce made from just decent tinned tomatoes (like Cirio) given a quick whizz with a handblender, and a touch of pepper. Not too much cheese either.


i like a full on meat feast.......but i like BBQ sauce, rather than tomato.....runs to hide


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> pineapple is wrong ian and deep down inside you know that, but you dont want to upset your partner



Making pizza tonight, there will be pineapple on them, by order of my daughter and son.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Making pizza tonight, there will be pineapple on them, by order of my daughter and son.


you know its wrong fossy.........fruit is for fruit salad only lol....


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> pineapple is wrong ian and deep down inside you know that, but you dont want to upset your partner




In all serious, no. I actually do like a nice Hawaiian Pizza.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2021)

My lads made pizza this week from scratch , they were cracking . We put black pudding and pepperoni on them


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

SheilaH said:


> Personally, for my woodfired pizzas I've found less is more, in terms of variety of ingredients but most of all in terms of quantity. Favorite is Margherita, with tomato sauce made from just decent tinned tomatoes (like Cirio) given a quick whizz with a handblender, and a touch of pepper. Not too much cheese either.


Chopping? Sounds like hard work 

https://www.ocado.com/products/cirio-passata-rustica-53936011

...but I agree with the rest - less is more, for sure, and make sure the cheese is as dry as possible.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> In all serious, no. I actually do like a nice Hawaiian Pizza.


Is that one of those oxymorons right there


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> In all serious, no. I actually do like a nice Hawaiian Pizza.



Good man. I was on a cycling holiday in Lanzarotte and me and my 'comrade' had a tropical pizza. It literally had all sorts on it, grapes, pineapple, etc and your usual cheese, ham, mushroom. Was delish and contained our 5 a day ! 

Fruit can go on anything.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> My lads made pizza this week from scratch , they were cracking . We put black pudding and pepperoni on them


what else was on it......not a fan of black pudding, but loves a bit of pepperoni


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 Feb 2021)

I love pineapple on pizza.

I’ve even started using it in some of my curry dishes. 

I had a go at making my own pizza bases for a while but am totally incapable of getting them anywhere near round.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I love pineapple on pizza.
> 
> I’ve even started using it in some of my curry dishes.
> 
> I had a go at making my own pizza bases for a while but am totally incapable of getting them anywhere near round.


do they need to be round??.......make them all shapes and enjoy


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> I love pineapple on pizza.
> 
> I’ve even started using it in some of my curry dishes.
> 
> I had a go at making my own pizza bases for a while but am totally incapable of getting them anywhere near round.



Oval will do....

We made some recently with a yoghurt base in the mix - went quite well. I'm cheating tonight with pre-made bases ! Even worse than pineapple !


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> do they need to be round??.......make them all shapes and enjoy



It’s a problem I have. If I set out to make them round, then they’d better bloody turn out to _be_ round.


----------



## Dave7 (19 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> My lads made pizza this week . We put black pudding and pepperoni on them


You really put dried blood with lumps of fat on a pizza


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

fossyant said:


> Oval will do....
> 
> We made some recently with a yoghurt base in the mix - went quite well. I'm cheating tonight with pre-made bases ! Even worse than pineapple !


a colleague of mine in work, made some with a yoghurt base last week, she said they were good


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> a colleague of mine in work, made some with a yoghurt base last week, she said they were good



It worked well, so worth a go. Bit messy, but aren't all pizza bases !


----------



## steveinnorthants (19 Feb 2021)

In answer to the OP, we have one. Bought the house with one built in the garden, which also includes a barbecue. Use the BBQ all the time when the weather is good, and actually sold on a gas BBQ we had in our old house as the taste just cannot compare.

Have only used the pizza oven a few times, mainly because I didn't know how to use it. Think the previous owners must have used some sort of gas to fuel it based on the construction. However we have used it with wood and whilst it takes a while to reach heat, the pizza cooks very quickly when its hot, and tastes better IMO.


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

steveinnorthants said:


> In answer to the OP, we have one. Bought the house with one built in the garden, which also includes a barbecue. Use the BBQ all the time when the weather is good, and actually sold on a gas BBQ we had in our old house as the taste just cannot compare.
> 
> Have only used the pizza oven a few times, mainly because I didn't know how to use it. Think the previous owners must have used some sort of gas to fuel it based on the construction. However we have used it with wood and whilst it takes a while to reach heat, the pizza cooks very quickly when its hot, and tastes better IMO.
> 
> View attachment 574647


looks good indeed


----------



## jowwy (19 Feb 2021)

im thinking of one like this, that can be moved away in winter under the counter top.....but can be used for more than just pizza


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2021)

Dave7 said:


> You really put dried blood with lumps of fat on a pizza


Yep why not


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> what else was on it......not a fan of black pudding, but loves a bit of pepperoni


Fresh basil and mozzarella cheese


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Feb 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> My lads made pizza this week from scratch , they were cracking . We put black pudding and pepperoni on them





jowwy said:


> what else was on it......not a fan of black pudding, but loves a bit of pepperoni



Aye, it can be a bit of a Marmite thing but give yourself the best chance of enjoying it by using a decent one like Stornoway black pudding

Using @figbat 's recipe for the dough, I made this a couple of weeks ago. I was so keen to try out his dough recipe that I didn't go out and get the usual toppings but used what I had in the fridge. Thought I'd have a go at chucking blue cheese alongside black pudding and it was amazing!


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2021)

Well, one way to get two grumpy teens out of their rooms. "If you are hungry, go and make your own pizza. All the ingredients are in the kitchen" - whoosh !


----------



## Tripster (19 Feb 2021)

T4tomo said:


> A mate has one, bit of white elephant. BBQ's get a lot of use, once the novelty has worn off a pizza oven doesn't.
> 
> In response to your (somewhat rude) post above, a pizza cooks pretty much the same in a domestic oven as a pizza oven, particularly if you use a pizza stone. Whereas a BBQ is difficult to replicate indoors, as it cooks / tastes differently to a grill. If its hot and you're outside, it doesn't really matter if you have the oven on inside for 20 mins to cook a couple of pizza.
> 
> Sheeeesh.....kebabs are better cooked on a BBQ


To be fair I don’t think it was rude response


----------



## Milkfloat (19 Feb 2021)

Using a cast iron skillet we cook a vast range of meats and even breads. The breads are amazing but the meats are fairly standard, maybe we have not got the hang of it yet. Plenty of recipes online and the Ooni app can give you more.


----------



## figbat (19 Feb 2021)

At the authentic-Neapolitan-pizza-cooking-course I did last week (delivered by an authentic Neapolitan I might add, and the one responsible for the dough recipe that @glasgowcyclist credits me for) a couple of pertinent points were made:

- for cooking in a pizza oven you need a drier dough than for cooking in a domestic oven, since it will be in and out in <90s vs 9-12 minutes in a conventional oven. In fact there are rules about exactly how Neapolitan pizzas are made, including oven temperature, timing, ingredients etc
- an alternative to an oven is to use a pan on the hob and the grill (so-called 'padella method). Shape the dough and put it in a pan. Put on a hot hob. As the base is cooking add the toppings. Then after a couple of minutes move your pan to under a preheated, hot grill to do the top. Enjoy.

She also suggested to avoid a pizza stone if cooking in a domestic oven - the receptacle of choice is a well-seasoned, 'blue iron' pizza pan (I just used a non-stick aluminium baking tray).


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (19 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> To be fair I don’t think it was rude response



Neither did I.

It was like being back in the school playground for a while, wasn’t it?


----------



## Tripster (19 Feb 2021)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Neither did I.
> 
> It was like being back in the school playground for a while, wasn’t it?


No comment 
I had a small run in with @jowwy but I like his posts and topics are interesting.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (19 Feb 2021)

figbat said:


> an alternative to an oven is to use a pan on the hob and the grill (so-called 'padella method). Shape the dough and put it in a pan. Put on a hot hob. As the base is cooking add the toppings. Then after a couple of minutes move your pan to under a preheated, hot grill to do the top. Enjoy.


That's exactly the "home" method they taught at a Franco Manca pizza course that I went on in London, it works so well! The teacher there said if you don't have a pizza oven, then you use that method.


----------



## SheilaH (19 Feb 2021)

That looks 'kin horrid. Like a nasty bread roll from Asda.

You are ok with criticism, aren't you?


----------



## Ridgeway (19 Feb 2021)

We only bake Neapolitan variants, thin crust and with anything from the following list:

Black olives
Anchovies 
Egg
Chorizo 
Cappers 

And then some olive oil after baking

One of our typical pizza






Which 90-120 seconds later look like this:






I was lucky enough to be in Naples earlier this week so managed to get some very nice Mozzarella di Bufala, that sadly won't be seeing a pizza that would be criminal.


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 Feb 2021)

I want one, not just for pizzas, its a wood fired oven and very, very hot unlike anything below self cleaning setting on a domestic oven. A neighbour has one and does roasted vegetables and baked fish in it, they do taste very good.
I got a copy of The River Cafe cookbook a long time ago and realised that certain cuisine requires certain appliances. It is like trying to cook Chinese or Korean stir fries on a 3.5kW gas ring when the good stuff is done on >12kW, the food boils rather than fries on the picnic spinner* gas rings. I bought a gas powered volcano of a thing from Ali and it does the job a treat with a wok.
* Movie reference.


----------



## MrGrumpy (19 Feb 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Aye, it can be a bit of a Marmite thing but give yourself the best chance of enjoying it by using a decent one like Stornoway black pudding
> 
> Using @figbat 's recipe for the dough, I made this a couple of weeks ago. I was so keen to try out his dough recipe that I didn't go out and get the usual toppings but used what I had in the fridge. Thought I'd have a go at chucking blue cheese alongside black pudding and it was amazing!
> 
> View attachment 574665


Stornaway is nice , sometimes buy the big huge roll from Costco . However we used Aldi’s finest version . It’s tasty !! Seriously homemade from now on in this household !!


----------



## MichaelO (20 Feb 2021)

We bought one of these last year to use on the BBQ - pretty good half way house solution.


----------



## Mr Celine (20 Feb 2021)

We've given up on the barbecue and do all the outdoor cooking on this -






(Beer is a suggestion for something to do while waiting for the flames to die down. Other breweries are available)
Originally bought as a patio heater, which it reverts to once the cooking is done. Much better than a barbecue for thick cuts, eg chicken quarters, thick steaks etc, as it's a like a very hot oven with a grill underneath and it gives a very subtle smoky flavour. 

I've never even thought of cooking a pizza in it, but will give it a bash in the summer. It'll have to be long and thin to get through the window.


----------



## gbb (22 Feb 2021)

Colleague has one. Makes really nice pizza but he said its quite labour intensive, you have to be monitoring it all the time, the state of the flame, where the flame is etc etc. Its not the kind of thing you fire up and leave it to itsled apparently. But it does make nice pizza,


----------



## contadino (22 Feb 2021)

I had one when I lived in Italy. It had a 2 meter base, built into the kitchen but the whole front of the kitchen opened up so it was sort of outdoors.

In terms of what I cooked in it...a lot. Obviously we had pizza parties, focaccia, bread. We always had a few trays of vegetables or tomatoes roasting. If you're hosting a lot of people, it was superb for roast meats - we put a whole kid (goat, not child) in it once. A 25kg rolled porcetta for my birthday. Bombette. I made a rice pudding in it once.

However, there's one thing that justifies it above all that. You will never have better roast potatoes than from a wood fired oven.

Would I build one in England? No.


----------



## jowwy (22 Feb 2021)

contadino said:


> I had one when I lived in Italy. It had a 2 meter base, built into the kitchen but the whole front of the kitchen opened up so it was sort of outdoors.
> 
> In terms of what I cooked in it...a lot. Obviously we had pizza parties, focaccia, bread. We always had a few trays of vegetables or tomatoes roasting. If you're hosting a lot of people, it was superb for roast meats - we put a whole kid (goat, not child) in it once. A 25kg rolled porcetta for my birthday. Bombette. I made a rice pudding in it once.
> 
> ...


Nice....but im in wales lol


----------



## MartinQ (22 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Nice....but im in wales lol



When it gets built, expect a visit from Sophia Loren
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/ar...earned-from-sophia-lorens-desert-island-discs

Though watch out if she offers you a game of scrabble.


----------



## PK99 (22 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> i find *people giving an opinion that wasn't asked for* rude too.......but they seem to think they have a right too.
> 
> s




This is an internet forum, that's how it works!

Despite what some seem to think no one owns a particular thread


----------



## jowwy (22 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> This is an internet forum, that's how it works!
> 
> Despite what some seem to think no one owns a particular thread


We both see it differently.......


----------



## Tripster (22 Feb 2021)

PK99 said:


> This is an internet forum, that's how it works!
> 
> Despite what some seem to think no one owns a particular thread


This is true but it’s also true people give negative, snide, horrible comments or opinions that are not asked for on forums


----------



## contadino (22 Feb 2021)

jowwy said:


> Nice....but im in wales lol


I think we were about 2km away from our closest neighbors in Italy. In England they're about 50m away. YMMV


----------



## Gunk (22 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> This is true but it’s also true people give negative, snide, horrible comments or opinions that are not asked for on forums



Some people also make comments that they would never say to someone’s face, personally I try never to say anything on a forum that I wouldn’t be prepared to say in a regular face to face conversation.


----------



## Tripster (22 Feb 2021)

Gunk said:


> Some people also make comments that they would never say to someone’s face, personally I try never to say anything on a forum that I wouldn’t be prepared to say in a regular face to face conversation.


Very true and very true of CC


----------



## Colin Grigson (23 Feb 2021)

Ridgeway said:


> We only bake Neapolitan variants, thin crust and with anything from the following list:
> 
> Black olives
> Anchovies
> ...


That looks like an incredibly good pizza - hat doffed !


----------

